# Big Wind Bonus Ultra Shallow



## Capt. Kris Kelley (Jun 2, 2004)

*Castaway Lodge Seadrift Report
By Capt. Kris Kelley

Sponsored by: Mercury Marine; Air Ranger Airboats; Haynie Bay Boats; Baysport Marine Victoria; JL Marine; CorrosionX; Pure Fishing; and, Bob's Machine Shop.*

Huge tides led to nice boxes of Redfish and Black Drum for guests fishing pre-frontal conditions in winds pushing over 30 knots. Rain stayed away which was a bonus. Big south winds had water piled up in the parking lot at the boat ramp here in Seadrift and most of the water pushed up in Shoalwater and the Welder's area on North to the Guadalupe Delta. Capt. Chris Cady said it was pretty much blown off the island with shallower conditions there. He managed to find solid Redfish limits with guests of the Austin Chamber of Commerce before stumbling into a swarm of Black Drum hold up in a small back pocket lake which also produced full limits. Come see us when you get a chance!

*Airboat Trips*

This week we'll pick our new 2017 20 x 8 Air Ranger from American Airboats in Orange. Our 2015 20 x 8 will be out there for sale if anyone is interested. Motor is still in warranty through the end of the year.

*Flounder Gigging*

Capt. Pat Lester lit up the flounder with guests of Justin F. in huge winds. Pat mentioned he wasn't too optimistic and that conditions were horrible. He said even leaward that he was literally crabbing down the shoreline with the kicker motor blazing to maintain position. A bunch of solid fish for the effort just short of limits and a lot of fun.

Planning A Trip, Check our availability *HERE*

Catch the latest coming "Hot off the water" by joining our *Newsletter* Today!

*The fishing is always best when you can get away!*

*Capt. Kris Kelley
Castaway Lodge
1-888-618-4868 
www.seadriftbayfishing.com
Facebook: Castaway Lodge
Instagram
Photo Gallery

*


----------

